# rabbit hunt 12-26



## KEN WES. (Dec 13, 2005)

had a family get togather/rabbit hunt sat. a.m. had 15 hunters no dogs what a blast, we shot 27 rabbits in 3 hours of hunting. I brought my 410 singleshot knowing that we'd have a bunch of hunters, ended up shooting 4 with 8 shots. the kids [ 21-26yr olds ] would have pumps. in one 15 acre spot we got 19 rabbits. it sounded like a small war, 4 kids ran out of shells before we were done and most had brought a full box with them.
We also missed at least 20 that got away plus the ones that didnt run out of the brush. we were finding that you almost had to step on them to get them to run off. 
The only bad thing was that half the people left before the rabbits were cleaned, thats a lot of rabbits to clean and then eat.


----------

